# HD channels



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

any more HD coming anytime soon?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

No.

All that is HD is now being shown, there is no more!


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

yes, there is others available, but if/when Dish makes them available is another ?


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

Another way to ask would be, "When is Dish going to add more channels with major lip sync issues?"


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

I have no lip sync issues on any receivers, any channels.


----------

